

3DS Only Selling At Half The Rate Of DS, Who needs 3D? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47217/3ds-only-selling-half-rate-ds

======
yespauls
The 3DS has amazing potential, especially in the way of AR gaming. I think the
system will, in time, start flying off the shelves, but the slow sales are
curious. I don't think marketing is a problem. I have seen several adds on tv.
I think they could be promoting the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time remake a
bit stronger. The lackluster lineup is obviously one factor. The clunky design
dosnt help either (very reminiscent of the original DS.) 3D is huge right now;
it has shed its gimmicky stigma. And 3D without glasses is a big plus. But
this feature dosnt seem to be stimulating the gaming industry as much as the
TV industry. 3D is relatively new for gamers. But they will learn embrace it,
intime.

